# scheibenbremsen haben spiel und knackt



## sahneb (18. April 2013)

hallo leute
ich habe mir vor einigen wochen das radon zr team 5.0 gekauft.
bin auch recht zufrieden damit ,nur leider mußte ich nach nicht einmal 100km feststellen das die bremsen ein ganz komisches knacken von sich geben,vorne wie auch hinten.

wenn ich voll druck aufgebaut habe und die scheibe richtig blockiert hat,hat das rad trotzdem noch ungefähr 1cm spielraum.(im stand getestet) 
dieser cm ist es auch was dieses knacken von sich gibt ,bei jeden bremsen!!!
bremsen sind "Shimano AM 395 Disc, 160/160mm" verbaut.

zwischen der bremsscheibe und nabe ist noch so ein plastik abstandhalter,siehe foto...vieleicht hängt es ja mit dem teil zusammen??!!
ich bin absolut ratlos und möchte das bike ungern zurück schicken,darum hoff ich ihr könnt mir helfen das problem zu beseitigen


----------



## filiale (18. April 2013)

1 cm ist sehr viel, bist Du Dir sicher was 1cm sind ? (ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sahneb (18. April 2013)

5mm vor und 5mm spielraum zurück so ungefähr!!!
..aber ja du hast schon recht,ich emnpfinde das auch als ganz schön viel


----------



## filiale (18. April 2013)

Wenn Du auf Druck gehst, dann kann es auch sein dass der Reifen walgt, daher das "Spiel". Die Scheibe aber muß 100% Spielfrei mit der Nabe verbunden sein. Du mußt also sehen können ob sich die Scheibe auf der Nabe bewegt.


----------



## sahneb (18. April 2013)

auch wenn ich das rad ausgebaut habe und ich dreh mit meiner hand an der scheibe,ist diese nicht richtig fest..auch da hab ich den spielraum


----------



## filiale (18. April 2013)

Ist das ein Centerlock Adapter an dem die Bremsscheibe fest ist ?...da steht doch bestimmt eine Shimano Bezeichnung drauf oder ?


----------



## Aalex (18. April 2013)

die beläge haben in der zange selbst auch spiel

knacken bei zweiteiligen bremsscheiben kann normal sein, wenn sie heiß ist und abkühlt. ist bei autos nicht anders


----------



## filiale (18. April 2013)

Was auch knacken kann sind die Speichennippel die in den Felgenösen spiel haben. Hier hilft ein winziger Hauch ! Schmierstoff (WD40, Leimöl, Motoröl etc.) zwischen Nippel und Öse. Nach ein paar Bremsungen sollte das Knacken wenn sein (wenn es denn von dieser Stelle kommt), Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig.


----------



## ludwig3kids (19. April 2013)

sahneb schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich habe mir vor einigen wochen das radon zr team 5.0 gekauft.
> bin auch recht zufrieden damit ,nur leider mußte ich nach nicht einmal 100km feststellen das die bremsen ein ganz komisches knacken von sich geben,vorne wie auch hinten.
> 
> ...


 
schau mal, ob die Nieten mit denen die Scheibenbremse am Centerlock Adapter/Nabe fest sind.


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Wie lautet denn nun die Bezeichnung auf der Centerlock Nabe ? Ich vermute es ist die AD10. Da steckt die Scheibe auf ein paar Nieten und hat Spiel. Besser wäre es die Scheibe mit der Nabe zu verschrauben. Da gibt es den AD05 Adapter.


----------



## sahneb (19. April 2013)

auf der nabe steht "HB-RM66 malaysia VIA"

die scheibe is bomben fest an diese aufnahme genietet da wackelt nichts.
nachdem ich eine email vom bike discount bekommen habe, mit der nachricht ''ich solle die centerlocks aufnahme nachziehen lassen bis zu einem wert von 30  war ich gestern sofort im fachhandel ,nur mit den laufrädern und hab denen das erklärt,er zog nach und meinte fester geht es nicht.

das problem is aber immer noch, die geriffelte aufnahme rutsch mit der angenieten scheibe hin und her,vieleicht kein cm mehr aber immer noch soweit das man es deutlich knacken hört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Wenn Du schon im Fachhandel warst, und der das Problem nicht erkennt / zu lösen weiß, dann hat der Fachhandel es auch nicht verstanden. Du solltest nochmal mit dem kompletten Rad vorbeifahren und es demonstrieren.
Die Stunde kostet ca. 50 / std. Bei 30 / std. kann der auch mal 30 Minuten Fehler suchen. Wenn Teile benötigt werden kann man immer noch nach ner Lösung suchen.


----------



## sahneb (19. April 2013)

das sagte der auch,wenn das problem noch weiter besteht, soll ich mit dem ganzen fahrrad wieder kommen das sie sich einen gesamteindruck verschaffen können.
nur leider wohn ich aufn dorf und 30km vom händler entfernt....

aber das ist eine sehr gute information,bei den preisen werde ich mir die mühe machen und mein raddl am stück dort hinschaffen!!!


----------

